# Radios



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Next step. Communications and news and weather updates. I've been giving serious thought to getting an "emergency radio" to keep in the RV. Did some searching on line and found quite a few in the $30-100 range. While the wife was doing her VA volunteer job this morning I hit Wally World and Radio Shack to look at locally available Emergency radios. The only ones I could find were by Eaton. One at $49.95 WW and two Eatons at RS. The clerk at RS said one of the two he had was a newer version of the $49.95 one with better speaker and crank, but the new and improved Eaton was $72.95. Reminds me of the ads for the new and improved T-Paper. I want a multi power sourced variety, to include solar. Also, the subject of a CB in the RV came up, is it worth it as a method of communication out.


----------



## countdown (Dec 10, 2012)

While I can't find the exact model I purchased (I can look up the model number when I get home), this one is a lot like it:

FRYS.com | 4KAMM

It's a crank-up radio that's also rechargeable battery powered if you want (no solar though), has an emergency light, cell phone charger and (I think) siren...and I think it was less than $30.

CB's definitely have their place and benefits (I've got one in the Jeep), but I think in an emergency situation the channels will be all clogged up. I guess it depends on the current usage of those bands in your area. Out here, there's lots of offroaders, and they use the CB pretty frequently anyway. I imagine that if the SHTF, the CB may very well be useless.


----------



## Mrdewes (Sep 4, 2021)

Pretty old thread lol. I'm looking for a new crank radio because my Eton turned into a sticky mess. The red paint breaks down and becomes wet after some time in storage. Radio still works, but leaves paint all over your hands that requires a solvent to remove. Don't buy an Eton!


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Sangean DT-210 FM-Stereo/AM PLL Synthesized Tuning Pocket Radio 

A good AM/FM radio is good to have to determine is a problem is local or wide-spread.

Is the power outage just in my area or is half the county blacked out? Knowing that kind of info will help you decided on a course of action.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wjv said:


> Sangean DT-210 FM-Stereo/AM PLL Synthesized Tuning Pocket Radio
> 
> A good AM/FM radio is good to have to determine is a problem is local or wide-spread.
> 
> Is the power outage just in my area or is half the county blacked out? Knowing that kind of info will help you decided on a course of action.


Your cell phone will give you the same information, and a lot faster and handier. Some drunk taking out a power pole and sending the neighborhood into a blackout never makes the 6-o'clock news.

Got a signal? Try sending someone a text and wait for a response, If you get one, it's a local outage. No signal means a larger issue.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Really?
If I have no signal, I can't text any one.
If I have no signal, maybe it's just Clark County WA.
Or maybe it's All of WA & OR.
Or Maybe it's everything west of the Mississippi

At night with skip on AM, you can pick up stations from 1,000 plus miles away. Especially if all the radio stations around you are dead.

I think you are giving your cellphone system far too much credit.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wjv said:


> Really?
> If I have no signal, I can't text any one.
> If I have no signal, maybe it's just Clark County WA.
> Or maybe it's All of WA & OR.
> ...


Let me know how many times you carry a radio all day every day with you.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Let me know how many times you carry a radio all day every day with you.


.
Got one in my get home bag - Which is where I would head in the event of a major power failure.

Also, last time I checked my car has a AM/FM/XM radio built into it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wjv said:


> .
> Got one in my get home bag - Which is where I would head in the event of a major power failure.
> 
> Also, last time I checked my car has a AM/FM/XM radio built into it.


No need to head to the car if your phone works when the lights go out.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> No need to head to the car if your phone works when the lights go out.


The point is: When the phone is NOT working. . .


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

wjv said:


> The point is: When the phone is NOT working. . .


And if yer phone don't work, your radios won't either.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And if yer phone don't work, your radios won't either.


If the cell towers are inoperable, radios won't work either?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> If the cell towers are inoperable, radios won't work either?


If it was an EMP.

And you'll have to take longer to get into your car (using the key because the fob doesn't work either) only to find out the radio in it doesn't work.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Robie said:


> If the cell towers are inoperable, radios won't work either?


???? Everyone worries about an EMP, but there 100s of other scenarios that could take down communications that would be more local or regional. A good short wave radio will be able to hear broadcasts outside of the "event Zone" Better yet a good Ham radio so you can establish 2-way communication would be desirable.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And if yer phone don't work, your radios won't either.


Bologna!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If it was an EMP.
> 
> And you'll have to take longer to get into your car (using the key because the fob doesn't work either) only to find out the radio in it doesn't work.


Oh, an emp. First time it was mentioned in the thread.
So with all your emergency preparedness, you don't have a radio...just your cell phone?


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Interesting post, most cell networks can be overloaded durring a disaster (like 9/11). Many amateur radio repeaters have battery power back-up that can last for days. In the event of an EMP event, buy a horse, a direct EMP event will destroy all semi-conductor devices. That EMP blast will take up right back to the 1880's. We are talking about a 70% loss of life.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> Oh, an emp. First time it was mentioned in the thread.


Please read post No. 4... and do try to keep up.



Robie said:


> So with all your emergency preparedness, you don't have a radio...just your cell phone?


And you certainly know better than that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You'll have to point out where it states...EMP.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Um... what else would take out the electrical grid for most of the country? Do I have to spell out everything for you in detail minutiae? Stop trying to sound smart by acting dumb.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um... what else would take out the electrical grid for most of the country? Do I have to spell out everything for you in detail minutiae? Stop trying to sound smart by acting dumb.



Where did he say "most"?
Half is not most.

Power grids going down does not automatically equal an EMP.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um... what else would take out the electrical grid for most of the country? Do I have to spell out everything for you in detail minutiae? Stop trying to sound smart by acting dumb.


Klaus Schwab from the WEF has been talking about the grid being hacked and shut down. Not an EMP. 

Here is a story you might look at, 9 major power outages that affect a huge area.





__





9 of the Worst Power Outages in United States History


Most power outages are restored within minutes. However, there are rare instances where homes and businesses have been without power for days.




www.electricchoice.com


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

As it happens I work in the power generation industry.
Many things can take out huge sections of the power grid.


A squirrel took out a good chunk of the grid several years ago.
A simple switch failure caused a cascade failure and took out a good chunk of the grid several years ago.
Texas last winter.


----------

